# Beginnerfragen - Applet!



## Manfred (4. Nov 2004)

Hi!

Erstmal nehme ich an, dass derjenige, der eine Seite mit einem Applet aufruft, JRE installiert haben muss!?

Dann, wenn ich schon eine Java Application geschrieben habe, ist das dann ein Klacks die als Applet umzuschreiben, oder gibts da schon grobe Unterschiede??

Danke


----------



## AlArenal (4. Nov 2004)

Mal ne Gegenfrage:

Warum willst du eine bereits bestehende Anwendung in ein Applet umschreiben? Warum nicht WebStart benutzen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Nov 2004)

AlArenal hat Recht, eine gute Alternative. Zumal der Benutzer automatisch immer mit der neusten Version arbeiten kann. In der JLiB findest Du auch Links zum Thema WebStart.

Ein Applet ist auch nur ein Java-Programm, es ist aber aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht so mächtig, wie eine Applikation.
Man kann ein Applet mit relativ geringem Aufwand in eine Applikation verwandeln, muss dann aber wahrscheinlich mit den Einschränkungen leben.


----------



## Manfred (4. Nov 2004)

Ok, dann werd ich mir das mal ansehen!



Danke!


----------

